# Reuse Equalizer?



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an Equal-I-Zer hitch that I use with my existing 2001 camper. I bought it with the camper. I've made a deposit on a OB-Sydney 290RLS and am wondering whether to buy a whole new EQ or just upgrade the bars on my existing one? The one I have is a 2001 vintage. I think the newer equalizers have some newer features to make them less messy/greasy, etc. Plus, I'm thinking it might be a good selling point for my current camper to throw the existing WD hitch in with the deal. I'm quote &751 to purchase and have the EQ installed and adjusted. That's about $200 for install and adjustment labor.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Unless your buyer has already got a hitch, they will want the one you have. I would guess it might make more sense to purchase and install the new hitch and if the other one doesn't leave with the old trailer, sell it on Craigslist.

Reverie


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Unless your buyer has already got a hitch, they will want the one you have. I would guess it might make more sense to purchase and install the new hitch and if the other one doesn't leave with the old trailer, sell it on Craigslist.


That's kind of what I was thinking too. Even though the existing camper is small & lightweight... less than 5K loaded... I still appreciated having the Equal-I-Zer managing the load on the Expedition for many years.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You might want to check other pricing for your hitch. Your dealer should be able to install it in under an hours worth of labor. Enjoy that 290RLS!

Clicky


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

You can probably find a hitch set up cheaper and do the install yourself. It is not that difficult. I ran into the same issue when getting a fifth wheel. I was quoted $1600 for the hitch and another $700 install fee. I found another hitch from Etrailer.com and paid $900 for the hitch and installed it myself in about 2 hrs.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

That price is similar to one I got at a local RV dealer for buying and having them install an Equal-i-zer hitch. Seemed high to me. Not only would the Equal-i-zer hitch be a good selling point for the trailer you're selling, but according to Keystone's website, your new trailer's GVWR is 9700#. So your tongue weight could be as much as 1200#. That mean's you'll need at least 1200# bars - probably 1400#. I'm pretty sure the 1400# bars won't fit in the 1000# bar sockets on your hitch head.

RVWholesalers has the 1400# hitch for $529.00 here , including shipping. I got mine there.

It took me about 4 hours to install mine, on the street in front of my house. (See photo in my signature, below. That's the spot.) After a couple 50 mile trips, I had it adjusted perfectly. It's not hard to do. They send good installation instructions and you can also download all the information and instructons from Equal-i-zer's website.

Just my take on things.

Mike


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

good point about the bar size. I may *have* to upgrade. The issue with install is that I'd have to drive around 12 hours to get the unit.....and I'd rather not have to putz around with installing and adjusting the Equal-I-Zer if I can avoide it.


----------

